# Prepaid Card - Ordering from Amazon.co.uk to Greece



## AngeloK (Feb 16, 2014)

I asked once on here how to get a credit card here in Greece. My bank only issues debit cards. I don't like debit cards because it gives people direct access to my bank account. And I'm assuming that I will probably need to establish credit from the beginning here.

But, I learned that you can get prepaid cards at banks. Now I'm not sure how to use them to order things from Amazon. In the U.S. I only used credit cards. It seems that there is an Amazon in the UK, Amazon.co.uk. Do I make the prepaid card out to the exact amount, or do I just put more than I need on it. I don't know if I use the same prepaid card each time, or if it's disposable and I only put the exact amount on it.

Does anyone here in Greece have any experience ordering from other countries and other currencies, on the internet, to be able to give me some advice?


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

angeloK,hi,my husband ordered some tuition CDs from the states and we paid with a direct debit card through PayPal,we keep a card with a different bank from our normal use one that has very little money in the account and thats only for buying where people can have our details,as there is not much in it they cant steal much, we keep in it probably only enough to cover the purchase.I remember once my husband paid for a flight ticket for me over the internet,it kept saying.....error...try again....which we did but unbeknown to us,on each try again it was taking the ticket price from his account datails until all of his just- in wages had been taken.You can imagine,he nearly hit the ceiling when he found out,we spent all night on the phone to London to get them to debit it back into his account at top speed and not their...oh in a months time....all very stressful


----------



## AngeloK (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for the reply concertina. I'll look into that. Have you ever ordered anything from Amazon before? If so, is that the same payment method you use on Amazon?


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*Amazon*



AngeloK said:


> Thanks for the reply concertina. I'll look into that. Have you ever ordered anything from Amazon before? If so, is that the same payment method you use on Amazon?


AngoloK,go to ....askville by amazon.....I believe your questions will be answered,you can also get an Amazon debit card and a reduction on purchases,have a look,they explain everything,customers who have done it.


----------



## AngeloK (Feb 16, 2014)

concertina said:


> AngoloK,go to ....askville by amazon.....I believe your questions will be answered,you can also get an Amazon debit card and a reduction on purchases,have a look,they explain everything,customers who have done it.


I'll check that out. Thanks concertina.


----------

